# How Many Ski Areas Have You Skied?



## NYSkiBlog

Post your lifetime ski area list. Days per area ok but certainly not required.

As new entries are posted we'll move them to the top of the list (by changing the post date), to keep the "data" up front and the conversation below.

We did a version of this in the old forum. Here's the original post by Big D for reference.


----------



## jamesdeluxe

*NY*
1. Belleayre
2. Hunter
3. Plattekill
4. Greek Peak
5. Mount Peter
6. Song
7. Skaneateles Ski Club
8. Hickory *
9. Whiteface
10. Windham
11. Bobcat *
12. Gore
13. East Hill

*NJ*
14. Mountain Creek
15. Campgaw

*PA*
16. Shawnee
17. Camelback
18. Alpine*
19. Elk
20. Montage

*QC*
21. Mont Blanc
22. La Réserve
23. Tremblant
24. Morin Heights
25. Mont Saint Sauveur
26. Bromont
27. Sutton
28. Mont Orford
29. Massif du Sud
30. Mont Sainte-Anne
31. Mont Grand-Fonds
32. Stoneham
33. Le Massif
34. Owl’s Head
35. Mont Glen *
36. Mont Shefford *
37. Mont Édouard
38. Avila

*VT*
39. Ascutney *
40. Jay Peak
41. Smugglers Notch
42. Magic
43. Okemo
44. Pico
45. Sugarbush
46. Stowe
47. Mad River Glen
48. Burke
49. Bolton Valley

*NH*
50. Bretton Woods
51. Cannon/Mittersill
52. Wildcat
53. Attitash

*AB*
54. Sunshine Valley
55. Lake Louise
56. Norquay

*NM*
57. Angel Fire
58. Taos
59. Santa Fe
60. Pajarito
61. Sandia Peak
62. Sipapu
63. Red River

*WY*
64. Jackson Hole
65. Snow King

*UT*
66. Solitude
67. Alta
68. Brighton
69. Snowbird
70. Sundance
71. Deer Valley
72. The Canyons
73. Snowbasin
74. Brian Head

*CO*
75. Sunlight
76. Loveland
77. Monarch
78. Crested Butte
79. Arapahoe Basin
80. Keystone
81. Vail
82. Copper Mountain
83. Eldora
84. Cooper
85. Winter Park
86. Powderhorn

*WA*
87. Mount Spokane
88. 49 Degrees North

*ID*
89. Grand Targhee
90. Lookout Pass
91. Schweitzer
92. Silver Mountain

*AT*
93. Alpbach
94. Westendorf
95. Wilder Kaiser Skiwelt
96. Auffach
97. Ischgl
98. See
99. Kappl
100. Galtür
101. Lech
102. Diedamskopf
103. Warth-Schröcken
104. Damüls-Mellau
105. Golm
106. Montafon Silvretta
107. Gargellen
108. Brandnertal
109. Zürs
110. Werfenweng
111. Tauplitz
112. Wurzeralm
113. Hinterstoder
114. Planneralm
115. Riesneralm
116. Hochkönig
117. Zwölferhorn
118. St. Anton
119. Kitzbühel
120. Saalbach-Hinterglemm
121. Bezau
122. Hochhäderich
123. Wilmendingerhorn
124. Ifen
125. Kanzelwand

*DE*
126. Söllereck
127. Fellhorn
128. Grasgehren

*CH*
129. Bivio
130. Arosa/Lenzerheide
131. Toggenburg
132. Pizol
133. Ebenalp
134. Tschiertschen
135. Hasliberg
136. Axalp
137. Grindelwald
138. Wengen
139. Portes du Soleil (Morgins, Champoussin, Les Crosets, Champery)
140. Davos/Madrisa
141. Hochstuckli
142. Klewenalp
143. Rigi
144. Mythen
145. Stoos
146. Hoch-Ybrig
147. Savognin
148. St. Moritz/Corvatsch
149. St. Moritz/Corviglia
150. St. Moritz/Lagalb
151. St. Moritz/Diavolezza
152. Flumserberg
153. Heuberge
154. Obersaxen/Mundaun
155. Brigels
156. Grimentz
157. Zinal
158. Samnaun
159. Rothwald
160. Aletsch Arena
161. Grächen
162. Unterbäch
163. Bürchen
164. Visperterminen
165. Bellwald
166. Schilthorn/Mürren
167. St. Luc/Chandolin
168. Atzmännig
169. Vercorin
170. Anzère
171. Evolène
172. Arolla
172. Nax

*FR*
173. Seignus
174. Espace Lumière/Val d'Allos
175. Châtel
176. Grand Bornand
177. La Clusaz
178. Megève
179. Espace Diamant
180. Thollon les Mémises
181. Portes du Soleil (Avoriaz, Chatel, Morzine, Les Gets)
182. Mont Chéry
183. Isola
184. Auron
185. Roubion
186. Valberg

* = no longer in operation


----------



## Harvey

I'm a piker too. I first rode lifts at age 40, but unlike James, I don't really have the unquenchable thirst for variety.

Updated from the original post in 2012, I'm up to 38 Ski Areas:

*NY*

Whiteface
Gore
North Creek Ski Bowl
Garnet Hill
Highwinds*
Hickory*
Plattekill
Belleayre
Hunter
Mount Peter
Windham
Tuxedo Ridge
Mount Peter
Snow Ridge
McCauley
Greek Peak
Titus


*VT*

Stowe
Spruce Peak
Jay
Sugarbush
Mad River Glen
Killington
Okemo
Stratton
Smuggs
Magic


*NH*

Attitash
Wildcat
Cannon
Mittersill


*PA*

Camelback
Blue Mountain
Alpine Mountain*


*Western US*

Squaw Valley
Beaver Creek
Summit County Hut System


*Europe*

Arosa

* closed


----------



## MarzNC

Never bothered to count. Haven't skied outside the U.S. yet.

Last season (2019-20) I added Bryce in VA and Cataloochee in NC because of the Indy Pass. Added Deer Valley using Ikon. Spent a couple hours at Howelsen Hill in Steamboat Springs the day that me and my friends drove to Denver for flights home.

EDIT 3/4/21: added Canaan Valley, Monarch, Wolf Creek, Copper, Loveland

SOUTHEAST (mostly since 2004)
Sugar, NC
Beech, NC
Cataloochee, NC (Indy)
Wintergreen, VA
Massanutten, VA (home mountain since 2004-05)
Bryce, VA (Indy)
Snowshoe, WV
Winterplace, WV
Timberline, WV
*Canaan Valley, WV (Indy)

MID-ATLANTIC
Blue Knob, PA (DCSki gathering 2013, 2016)
Elk, PA
Whitetail, PA
Roundtop, PA
*Montage, PA
*Plattekill, NY
Belleayre, NY
*Hunter, NY

NORTHEAST (mostly 2013-16)
North Country School campus ski hill, NY, rope tow (1968-70)
Whiteface, NY (1968-70 with NCS, 2014-2016)
Gore, NY
*St. Sauveur, QUE
*Tremblant, QUE
Stowe, VT (3 days in 1970 with NCS, 2014, 2017)
*Smuggler's Notch, VT
Mount Sunapee, NH
Loon, NH
Wildcat, NH
Tenney, NH
*Attitash, NH
*Bretton Woods, NH
Waterville Valley, NH
*Cannon, NH
Wachusett, MA
Jiminy Peak, MA
*Berkshire East, MA
Sunday River, ME
Killington, VT
*Pico, VT
*Sugarbush, VT
*Mad River Glen, VT
*Stratton, VT

WEST - mostly after 2008
Alta, UT (1970, 1982, regularly starting 2008)
Snowbird, UT
Brighton, UT
Solitude, UT
Deer Valley, UT
Snowbasin, UT
Powder Mountain, UT
Bridger, MT
Big Sky, MT
Grand Targhee, ID/WY
Jackson Hole, WY
Sun Valley, ID
Steamboat, CO
*Howelsen Hill, CO
Arapahoe Basin, CO
Snowmass, CO
Aspen Mtn aka Ajax, CO
Aspen Highlands, CO
Buttermilk, CO
Telluride, CO
*Monarch, CO
Wolf Creek, CO
Copper, CO
*Loveland, CO
Taos, NM
* Santa Fe, NM
Heavenly, CA/NV (Mar 2000)
*Kirkwood, CA (Mar 2000)
Homewood, CA
Alpine Meadows, CA
*Sugar Bowl, CA
Squaw Valley, CA
Northstar, CA
Mammoth, CA
Mt. Rose, NV
*Mt Hood Meadows, OR
Mt. Bachelor, OR

* - 1 day only


----------



## Warp daddy

Wow you guys make me look like a piker !

CANADA
Tremblant
Calabogie Peaks
Camp Fortune
Vorlage
Edelweiss
The Gatineau xc
The Triangle xc
Val David xc

NEW YORK
Whiteface
Gore
BigTupper
SLU Snow Bowl
7 Springs (Clarkson)
Titus
Snow Ridge
Dry Hill
Val Bialas
McCauley
West Mtn
White Acres (long gone)
Labrador
St Lawrence state park (long gone)
Minna Anthony xc
St law state park xc
Donnerville forest xc
SLU Kip trail xc
ATC trails xc
Olympic Trails Mt Van Hoevenberg xc
BT xc
Paul Smith's VIC xc

PENNSYLVANIA
MT Airy ( in ancient times during college )

MASSACHUSETTS
Wachusett
Nashoba Valley

NH
Gunstock
10E
Attitash


----------



## MiSkier

I feel like I haven’t skied at all looking at other people’s list.

NY
Gore
Hunter
Windham
Cadamount
Holiday Valley
West Mtn
Plattekill

MA
Jiminy Peak
Brodie

VT
Bromley

MI
Mt Holly
Alpine Valley
Mt Brighton
Pine Knob
Caberfae Peaks
Ostego Club
Crystal Mtn
Boyne Mtn
Boyne Highlands
Nubs Nob
Schuss Mtn


----------



## Peter Minde

Hmmm. There may be more, but I'm old. I can't remember where I left my Geritol, and I need a nap.

NY

Mount van Hoevenberg
The VIC, Paul Smiths
Cascade
McCauley Mt (nordic, but of course)
Mountain Trails
Mohonk Preserve
Lake Minnewaska
Lapland Lake
Garnet Hill
Gore Nordic Ctr
Fahnestock Winter Park
Dewey Mt
Salmon Hills (closed)
Tug Hill
Bearpen
Tupper Lake (James C. Frennette Rec trail system)
Pineridge

NJ

High Point XC Ski
Freedom Park (no grooming, put in the trails old school)

VT

Prospect Mt
Trapp Family Lodge
Bolton Valley
Mt Mansfield Nordic
Craftsbury Outdoor Ctr
Ole's
Blueberry Lake
Bogburn (private residence, holds a race every January)
Putney School (once, for a race)
Grafton Ponds
Mountain Meadows
Blueberry Hill
Mountaintop
Viking
Wild Wings


MA

Notchview
Hickory Hill (long since closed)

NH

Jackson
Gunstock Nordic
Waterville Valley
Bretton Woods

ME

Sugarloaf
Rangeley Lake

WI

The Birkiebeinber Trail (once - for the race)


Quebec

Gatineau Park
Forestville ZEC (Zone Ecologique)


----------



## Joneski73

NY
1. Greek Peak
2. Song Mt.
3. Plattekill
4. Hunter Mt
5. Bellayre
6. Swain
7. Bristol Mt
8. Holiday Valley
9. Kissing Bridge

Vermont
1. Mt. Snow
2. Killington
3. Sugarbush
4. Mad River Glen

Maine
1. Sunday River

Quebec
1. Mt. Tremblant

West
1. AZ Snowbowl


----------



## Big D

25 ski areas.

NY
Greek Peak (650)
Hunter (32)
Windham (7)
Belleayre (24)
Plattekill (12)
Whiteface (30)
Gore (16)
Sno-Ridge (9)
McCauley (9)
Song (3)
Toggenburg (4)
Holiday Valley (1)
Bristol (1)

PA
Elk (48)
Camelback (5)
Montage (1)

NH
Cannon (1)
Wildcat (2)

VT
Killington (16)
Sugarbush (6)
Mt Ellen (1)
Mt Snow (3)
Bolton Valley (1)
Stowe (1)
Magic (1)


----------



## Brownski

I guess I’m a piker too. I had serious plans to fill in some of my holes last year. Also, I’m a total homer. I think I’m gonna need to book some travel once the plague is behind us.

CT
mohawk

MA
jiminy
berkshire East

PA
camelback
Shawnee

NJ
Mountain Creek
Campgaw

NY
Catamount
Plattekill
Hunter
Windham
Belle
Gore
Whiteface
Mount Peter
Thunder Ridge
Greek Peak
I might have missed some
Edit: Tuxedo Ridge

VT
Killington
Pico
Mount Snow
Sugarbush
Stratton
Mad River Glen
Smugglers Notch
Okemo
Magic
I might have missed some

CA
Alpine Meadows
Squaw
Some other little area whose name I can’t remember but my roommate brought me to while I was extremely hung over one day


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Hmm. Did I respond to this in the previous version? If not, here we go for the mental exercise:

Quebec:

Mont Tremblant
Mont Avila
Mont Gabriel
Mont Orford
Owl's Head
Mt. Beaconsfield
Mont Rigaud
Vallee Blanche
Grey Rocks
Mont St. Sauveur
Le Massif (before the lifts went in, rode the school bus)
Mont Blanc
Morin Heights
Edeleweiss
Camp Fortune
Vorlage
Mont Olympia
Mont Avalanche
Mont Alta (when it was operating)
Vallée Bleu 
Mt. Avalanche
Chantecler
Mt. Allouette
Mont Cascades
Several places now NELSAPed that I can't remember the names of

Ontario:

Blue Mountain
Osler Bluffs
Devil's Glen
Glen Eden
Horseshoe Valley
Medonte
Mt. St. Louis / Moonstone
Hidden Valley Highlands
Mt. Madawaska
Calabogie Peaks
Mt. Pakenham
Hockley Valley
Devil's elbow
Glen Eden
Chicopee
Beaver Valley
Caledon
Mansfield
Pine Ridge
Sir Sam's
Earl Bales Park
Lakeridge
Skyloft

Alberta:

Sunshine Village

New Brunswick:
Crabbe Mountain

New York:

Titus Mountain
Whiteface

Vermont:

Jay Peak
Stowe
Mad River Glen

New Hampshire:

Attitash
Wildcat
Cannon

California:

Northstar


----------



## trackbiker

PA
Spring Mountain
Doe Mtn./Bear Creek
Jack Frost
Big Boulder
Camelback
Shawnee
Montage
Elk
Big Bear
Tanglwood
Blue Knob
Alpine Mountain

NY
Greek Peak
Plattekill
Belleayre
Gore
Whiteface
Dynamite Hill
Schoon Lake Hill
Titus

VT
Mount Snow
Magic
Okemo
Stratton
Killington
Bromley
Northeast Slopes
Jay Peak
Burke
Pico
Suicide Six
Mad River Glen
Sugarbush
Smugglers Notch
Middlebury Snow Bowl

NH
Dartmouth Skiway
Cannon
Bretton Woods

MA
Berkshire East
Catamount

NC
Wolf Laurel
Cataloochee
Beech
Sugar

CO
Arapahoe Basin
Keystone
Winter Park
Loveland

UT
Alta
Snowbird
Brighton
Solitude
Canyons
Powder Mountain

NV
Mt. Rose

CA
Northstar

Canada
Owls Head

Switzerland/Italy
Zermatt
Cervinia


----------



## Campgottagopee

I'll do a state each day, can't dedicate the time to just bang out the list --- LOL

NY

Greek Peak
North Creek Ski Bowl
Gore
Whiteface
Oak Mountian
Hickory
Big Tupper
Song Mountain
Labrador Mountain
Intermont
Swain Mountain
Bristol Mountain
Holiday Valley
Peak n Peak
Skaneatles Ski Club
Toggenburgh

PA (short list)

Elk
Denton Hill
The one that Greek owned that I can never remember the name of you can insert here 

Edit to add VT

Smuggs -- my personal all time favorite that I've ever skied
$towe
Jay
Sugarbush
Burke
Mad River Glen
Killington
Pico
Magic
Stratton
Middlebury


----------



## gorgonzola

2/16/21: 41 in 9 states and 2 continents

NJ(3): Ski Mountain Pine Hill (NELSAP), Vernon Valley/Great Gorge (I'll count as one), Big Snow @ American Dream
PA(11): Camelback, Shawnee, Jack Frost, Big Boulder, Roundtop, Liberty, Blue, Elk, Bear Creek, Montage, Eagle Rock
NY(7): Hunter, Belleayre, Windham, Greek, Whiteface, Gore, Plattekill
VT(11): Killington, Stratton, Sugarbush, Okemo, Stowe, Mt. Snow, Magic, Bromley, MRG, Pico, Jay Peak
UT(6): Deer Valley, Park City, Brighton, Solitude, Alta, Snowbird
CO(1): Steamboat
WY(1): Jackson Hole
EU(1): Kaprun/SellamZee

Hit List: Smuggs, Telluride, A-Basin, Wolf Creek, WF Slides

XC groomed/pay to play (2): ? Catskills NY, Greek Peak NY
bcXcd : Monocacy PA, Jacobsburg PA, Trexler PA, Weiser SF PA, Blue Mountain Lakes NJ, Botheration Pond NY, Kennedy SF NY, Raymond Brook NY, Blueberry Hill VT, Pinnacle Rock PA
BC: Tuckerman/Sherbie NH, Brandon Gap - No Name VT, Blue Mt AT/Pipeline PA
D. Goodman Book - BC Ski Adventures VT & NY: Stratton Pond VT, Merck forest VT, Moosalamoo VT (No Summit), Mt. Greylock Thunderbolt Race Trail MA


----------



## x10003q

Quebec - (4) Mt Tremblant, Mont Gabriel, Mt St Anne, Le Massif
BC - (1)Whistler-Blackcomb
Maine - (1) Sugarloaf
NH - (7) Wildcat, Attitash, Bretton Woods, Black Mtn, Cannon, Loon, Waterville Valley
VT - (11) Burke, Stowe, MRG, Sugarbush, Pico, Killington, Okemo, Magic, Stratton, Mt Snow, Haystack Mtn
MA - (3) Ward, Otis Ridge, Butternut
NY - (12) Big Tupper, WF, Gore, Hickory, Plattekill, Bobcat, Windham, Hunter, Belleayre, Mt Peter, Tuxedo Ridge/Sterling Forest, Thunder Ridge
NJ - (6) Great Gorge, Vernon Valley, Hidden Valley, Snow Bowl, Craigmeur, Campgaw
PA - (6) Elk, Shawnee, Camelback, Jack Frost, LittleGap/Blue Mtn, Montage
CO - (7) Aspen Mtn/Ajax, Snowmass, Vail, Copper, Breckenridge, Keystone, A-Basin
WY - (1) Jackson Hole
Utah - (4) Park City, Park West/Canyons, Deer Valley, Alta
ID - (2) Sun Valley Bald Mtn, Dollar Mtn
CA - (4) Squaw Valley, Alpine Meadows, Homewood, Northstar
Austria - (2) Lech, Zurs
71 - I have only added 3 since 11-20-2012


----------



## ScottySkis

Mount st Ann
Sugaloaf
Sunday river
Bretton woods
Cannon
Wildcat
Stowe
Sugarbush
Bolton valley
Killington
Stratton
Okemo
Mountain snow
Gore
Windham
Bell
Hunter
Platy ?????
Greek
Mccolley
Snowy Ridge
Catamount
Jimmy peak
Elk
Action park (mountain creek)
Vail
Steamboat
Alta
Snowbird
Snow basin
Solitude
Brighton


----------



## Tjf1967

Mammouth
Heavenly
Squaw Valley
Alta
Snow Bird
Deer Valley
Big Sky
Moonlight basin
Bridger Bowl
Steamboat
Telluride
Taos
Sun Valley(baldy)
Banff
Lake Louise
Whistler
Blackhomb
Sugarloaf
Saddle Back
Big Squaw
Cannon
Jay
Stowe
Sugarbush
MGR
Smuggs
Killington
Pico
Bromley
Mt Snow
Jiminey Peak
Brodie
Rock Candy
Willard
Bell
Windam
Hunter
West
Gore
Whiteface
Big Tupper
Hickory
Titus


----------



## jasonwx

NY : Sterling Forrest
Ski Stony Point
Mt Peter
Gore
Whiteface
Hunter
Windham
Cortina Valley
Platte
Bell
NJ: Mt Creek
Campgaw
Mass: Jimney Peak
Catamount
Wacussets
NH: Attitash
Waterville Valley
VT: Mt Snow
Bromely
Stratton
Okemo
Pico
Kton
Sugarbush
MRG
Stowe
Smugs
Colo: Winterpark
Keystone
Breck
Vail
NM : Taos
UT: Snowbird
Alta
ParkCity
Solitude
Snowbasin
WY: Jackson Hole
ID: Sun Valley
OR: Bachelor
Canada: Whistler
Le Massif
Massif du Sud
MSA
Kootenay Heli Skiing
Spain: Sierra Nevada
Italy : Cervinia
CH: Zermatt


----------



## Warp daddy

James you set the standard by which ALL is measured ! ????




jamesdeluxe said:


> I'm still updating mine. Here's the Nabble link from 2012 (until they pull the plug) if you want to add/update yours.
> 
> 
> NY
> 1. Belleayre
> 2. Hunter
> 3. Plattekill
> 4. Greek Peak
> 5. Mount Peter
> 6. Song
> 7. Skaneateles Ski Club
> 8. Hickory *
> 9. Whiteface
> 10. Windham
> 11. Bobcat *
> 12. Gore
> 13. East Hill
> 
> NJ
> 14. Mountain Creek
> 15. Campgaw
> 
> PA
> 16. Shawnee
> 17. Camelback
> 18. Alpine*
> 19. Elk
> 20. Montage
> 
> QC
> 21. Mont Blanc
> 22. La Réserve
> 23. Tremblant
> 24. Morin Heights
> 25. Mont Saint Sauveur
> 26. Bromont
> 27. Sutton
> 28. Mont Orford
> 29. Massif du Sud
> 30. Mont Sainte-Anne
> 31. Mont Grand-Fonds
> 32. Stoneham
> 33. Le Massif
> 34. Owl’s Head
> 35. Mont Glen *
> 36. Mont Shefford *
> 37. Mont Édouard
> 38. Avila
> 
> VT
> 39. Ascutney *
> 40. Jay Peak
> 41. Smugglers Notch
> 42. Magic
> 43. Okemo
> 44. Pico
> 45. Sugarbush
> 46. Stowe
> 47. Mad River
> 48. Burke
> 49. Bolton Valley
> 
> NH
> 50. Bretton Woods
> 51. Cannon/Mittersill
> 52. Wildcat
> 53. Attitash
> 
> AB
> 54. Sunshine Valley
> 55. Lake Louise
> 56. Norquay
> 
> NM
> 57. Angel Fire
> 58. Taos
> 59. Santa Fe
> 60. Pajarito
> 61. Sandia Peak
> 62. Sipapu
> 63. Red River
> 
> WY
> 64. Jackson Hole
> 65. Grand Targhee
> 66. Snow King
> 
> UT
> 67. Alta
> 68. Brighton
> 69. Snowbird
> 70. Sundance
> 71. Deer Valley
> 72. The Canyons
> 73. Snowbasin
> 74. Brian Head
> 75. Solitude
> 
> CO
> 76. Loveland
> 77. Monarch
> 78. Crested Butte
> 79. Arapahoe Basin
> 80. Keystone
> 81. Vail
> 82. Copper
> 83. Eldora
> 84. Cooper
> 85. Winter Park
> 86. Powderhorn
> 87. Sunlight
> 
> WA
> 88. 49 Degrees North
> 88. Mount Spokane
> 
> ID
> 90. Lookout Pass
> 91. Schweitzer
> 
> AT
> 92. Saalbach-Hinterglemm
> 93. Alpbach
> 94. Westendorf
> 95. Wilder Kaiser Skiwelt
> 96. Auffach
> 97. Ischgl
> 98. See
> 99. Kappl
> 100. Galtür
> 101. Lech
> 102. Diedamskopf
> 103. Warth-Schröcken
> 104. Damüls
> 105. Golm
> 106. Montafon Silvretta
> 107. Gargellen
> 108. Brandnertal
> 109. Zürs
> 110. Werfenweng
> 111. Tauplitz
> 112. Wurzeralm
> 113. Hinterstoder
> 114. Planneralm
> 115. Riesneralm
> 116. Hochkönig
> 117. Zwölferhorn
> 118. St. Anton
> 119. Kitzbühel
> 
> CH
> 120. Samnaun
> 121. Schilthorn/Mürren
> 122. St. Luc/Chandolin
> 123. Atzmännig
> 124. Vercorin
> 125. Anzère
> 126. Evolène
> 127. Arolla
> 128. Nax
> 129. Bivio
> 130. Arosa/Lenzerheide
> 131. Toggenburg
> 132. Pizol
> 133. Ebenalp
> 134. Tschiertschen
> 135. Hasliberg
> 136. Axalp
> 137. Grindelwald
> 138. Wengen
> 139. Portes du Soleil (Morgins, Champoussin, Les Crosets, Champery)
> 140. Davos/Madrisa
> 141. Hochstuckli
> 142. Klewenalp
> 143. Rigi
> 144. Mythen
> 145. Stoos
> 146. Hoch-Ybrig
> 147. Savognin
> 148. St. Moritz/Corvatsch
> 149. St. Moritz/Corviglia
> 150. St. Moritz/Lagalb
> 151. St. Moritz/Diavolezza
> 152. Flumserberg
> 153. Heuberge
> 154. Obersaxen/Mundaun
> 155. Brigels
> 156. Grimentz
> 157. Zinal
> 
> FR
> 158. Valberg
> 159. Seignus
> 160. Val d'Allos
> 161. Châtel
> 162. Grand Bornand
> 163. La Clusaz
> 164. Megève
> 165. Espace Diamant
> 166. Thollon les Mémises
> 167. Portes du Soleil (Avoriaz, Chatel, Morzine, Les Gets)
> 168. Mont Chéry
> 169. Isola
> 170. Auron
> 171. Roubion


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

There is no way in hell anyone has skied more places than James Deluxe. That is all.


----------



## MC2

I have skied a lot of mountains.

Hey Harv, let me post in Off Topic. Unfair that I’m not allowed to post pictures of my dog in the dog thread.


----------



## Warp daddy

Ugh i forgot Attitash in Nh and the the VIC at Paul Smiths in NY for xc for 35 

LIKE Harv, I didnt start DH in earnest till i was 51 except One college experience at Mt Airy lodge in the POKE n 'Hoes in the mid 1960's ?


----------



## Harvey

Warp if you forget something add it to your original post.

SBR you are forgetting Cannon. Here's your post from 2012.

I'm moving this into Ski Day Tracking which has been set up for unlimited editing, no time limit.


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

Harvey said:


> SBR you are forgetting Cannon. Here's your post from 2012.



Thanks for the memory jog, added.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Greek Peak

5.2 million times


----------



## Harvey

Camp are you counting each run? With a perfect record, no wonder we can't get you to Plattekill.  

I'm wondering if Big D really kept track all those years too.

I think, when I get some time, I'll rearrange the order of these posts so that the beginning of the thread has all the actual counts.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Camp are you counting each run? With a perfect record, no wonder we can't get you to Plattekill.



Just a guess 

Actually I have no idea how many I've skied. My traveling days are long go and fuzzy.


----------



## Harvey

Camp I know you skied Smuggs a time or two. 

Sincerely would like to see your list. Forget the numbers, just the ski areas you can remember.


----------



## Harvey

Gorgo... I'm down with taking some liberties, but if you are going to add in things like Botheration Pond, I got dozens to add to my list.


----------



## DMC_Hunter

Hasn't changed from when we did this last time. Sadly I wanted to add Japan to the list this coming March but that's not gonna happen most likely.. 

NJ
Vernon Valley
Hidden Valley

Ohio
Boston Mills

NH
Attatash
Wildcat

PA
Camelback
Big Boulder
Shawnee
Jackfrost
Blue

NY
Hunter
Windham
Plattekill
Gore

VT
Killington
Stowe
Sugarbush
Jay
Pico
MRG

CO
Breck
ABasin
Copper
Loveland
Crested Butte
Telluride
Aspen Highlands
Snowmass
Aspen Mountain
Winter Park
Vail
The Beav

WY
Jackson Hole
Snow King
Grand Targhee

Montana
Big Sky
Bridger Bowl

CA
Squaw
Kirkwood
Alpine Meadows
Heavenly
Homewood
Sugarbowl
Northstar
Diamond Peak

Canada
Whistler
Blackcomb
Fernie
Panarama
Kicking Horse
Sunshine Village

Austria
Axamer Lizum
Ischgl
Stubai
Kitzbühel
Seegrube-Hafelkar

Argentina
Las Lenas

Kashmir/India
Gulmarg

United Arab Emirates
Mall of the Emirates (Dubai)


----------



## Harvey

Some great lists. I was sure you had been to Japan D.


----------



## marcski

I won't be able to remember all of these, but let's try:

New York: (10) Plattekill, Hunter, Belleayre, Windham, Gore, Whiteface. Sterling Forest, Mt. Peter, Catamount, Thunder Ridge.

Vermont: (15) Mt. Snow, Hogback, Haystack, Stratton, Magic, Bromley, Roundtop, Okemo, Killington, Pico, Sugarbush, Mad River Glen, Stowe, Jay Peak, Bolton Valley.

New Hampshire: (2) Wildcat; Does Mt. Washington/Tucks count?

Massachusetts: (6) Berkshire East, Mt. Tom, Bousquet, Otis Ridge; Mohawk Mountain, Ma., Butternut.

Colorado: (4) A-Basin, Breckenridge, Copper, Vail.

Utah: (5) Alta, Snowbird, Brighton, Solitude, Park City.

California: (3) Squaw Valley, Alpine Meadows, Sugar Bowl. 

45 total. (I will probably remember a few others). Not that many. But, I am a creature of habit.


----------



## DMC_Hunter

Harvey said:


> Some great lists. I was sure you had been to Japan D.



I've been a few times for work and fun but never to snowboard...


----------



## jamesdeluxe

marcski said:


> Vermont: Hogback
> Massachusetts: Mt. Tom


Any pix?


----------



## Endoftheline

I'll jump in after trying to come up with a list.

NY: Whiteface, Gore, West Mtn, Pisgah, Big Tupper, Mt Whitney (Lake Placid, part of old Lake Placid Club), Snowbowl (S. Colton, owned by SLU at the time), Seven Springs (Parishville, owned by Clarkson at the time) McCauley, Beartown, Royal, Snow Ridge & North Country School (small hill outside of Placid back in the early 70s).

VT: Jay Peak, Smugglers Notch, Stowe & Killington

CO: A-Basin, Copper, Vail, Winter Park- Mary Jane, Berthoud Pass, Eldora, Wolf Creek, Crested Butte, Aspen. Aspen Highlands, Sunlight, Snowmass& Loveland.

CA: Squaw & Alpine Meadows

NV: Mt Rose

Canada: Tremblant, Whistler-Blackcomb, Whitewater, Red Mtn, Panorama, Kicking Horse. Baldface & Retallack(Cat Skiing)
Panorama also Heli skiing.

Europe: Garmisch-Partenkirken (sp?) & St Anton.


----------



## Endoftheline

Forgot NH: Tuckermans counts right?


----------



## Harvey

You can count whatever you want. 

This forum has unlimited editing, so edit your original post.


----------



## Endoftheline

Harvey said:


> You can count whatever you want.
> 
> This forum has unlimited editing, so edit your original post.


Tried editing, typed in my Tuckermans addition but didn't see any way to get it to post correction. Gave up hence the re-post addition. Not tech savvy.


----------



## Harvey

Might not be you, could be I screwed up. When you hit the "Edit" link what message did you get?


----------



## Endoftheline

Harvey said:


> Might not be you, could be I screwed up. When you hit the "Edit" link what message did you get?


It let me edit and I added Tuckermans but I didn't seem to have a way to get that to post.


----------



## Harvey

There was no Save option at the bottom?


----------



## Endoftheline

Harvey said:


> There was no Save option at the bottom?
> 
> View attachment 5433


It was there, I just didn't realize what it meant. As I said, I am not tech savvy Harv. I thought once I typed in the edit there would just be a post button.


----------



## Harvey

I also think that's not the most intuitive labeling.

The initial button is labeled "Post reply" which makes sense.

Glad we got it fixed. 

Dig the avatar too.


----------



## Endoftheline

Harvey said:


> I also think that's not the most intuitive labeling.
> 
> The initial button is labeled "Post reply" which makes sense.
> 
> Glad we got it fixed.
> 
> Dig the avatar too.


Avatar: =free heel figure 8 competition.


----------



## raisingarizona

NJ:
-Craigmuer
-Vernon Valley

PA:
-Camelback
-Shawnee
-Montage

NY:
-Bellayre
-Hunter
-Plattekill

VT:
-Mount Snow
-Killington
-Stowe
-Sugarbush
-MRG
-Smugglers Notch
-Jay Peak

Mass:
-Butternut

MT:
-Whitefish

Wy:
-Jackson
-Targhee
-Snowking

Co:
-A-Basin
-Steamboat
-Howelsen Hill
-Crested Butte
-Purgatory
-Telluride
-Silverton
-Wolf Creek

UT:
-Alta
-Snowbird
-Solitude

AZ:
-Snowbowl
-Sunrise 

CA:
-Squaw
-Alpine
-Kirkwood

NM:
-Santa Fe
-Taos
-Sipapu

39. not a lot of places but a lot of days at some of those.

I’ve also skied back country at Loveland Pass, Rollins Pass, Berthoud Pass, the Elks outside of Aspen, Fish Creek next to Steamboat, and Bear Creek next to Telluride in Colorado. Teton Pass, GTNP, the Teton Village side country and Targhees back side playground area. Hellroaring Basin and Canyon Creek back country in Whitefish, Montana. Tuckermans in New Hampshire, Mammoth BC and many days right here on the San Francisco Peaks.


----------



## Brownski

raisingarizona said:


> NJ:
> -Craigmuer
> -Vernon Valley
> 
> PA:
> -Camelback
> -Shawnee
> -Montage
> 
> NY:
> -Bellayre
> -Hunter
> -Plattekill
> 
> VT:
> -Mount Snow
> -Killington
> -Stowe
> -Sugarbush
> -MRG
> -Smugglers Notch
> -Jay Peak
> 
> Mass:
> -Butternut
> 
> MT:
> -Whitefish
> 
> Wy:
> -Jackson
> -Targhee
> -Snowking
> 
> Co:
> -A-Basin
> -Steamboat
> -Howelsen Hill
> -Crested Butte
> -Purgatory
> -Telluride
> -Silverton
> -Wolf Creek
> 
> UT:
> -Alta
> -Snowbird
> -Solitude
> 
> AZ:
> -Snowbowl
> 
> CA:
> -Squaw
> -Alpine
> -Kirkwood
> 
> NM:
> -Santa Fe
> -Taos
> -Sipapu
> 
> 38. not a lot of places but a lot of days at some of those.


Not for nothin but I’m surprised you haven’t skied more NY hills, RA. Whiteface is worth checking out


----------



## wonderpony

Bet nobody can top this! Afton Alps, outside of St. Paul, MN. 350 feet of vertical! My people are from the Twin Cities, and 30ish years ago, my brother and I took our skis out during our holiday visit and skied Afton Alps with my cousin.

Other than that, GP, Song, Toggenburg, Stratton, Gore and Killington (1987) where I had a major wipe out on the mogul trail that the bar looks out on and bounced my way to the bottom. The bartender who kindly gave me ice for my knee, as well as my beer, said they watched me all the way to the bottom.

And, of course, various cross-country treks, mostly bush whacking. 

WP


----------



## raisingarizona

Brownski said:


> Not for nothin but I’m surprised you haven’t skied more NY hills, RA. Whiteface is worth checking out



I was a powder addict right from the first experience. In the early 90’s before I moved out west northern Vermont was getting the most snow so I often headed to MRG if I was going to drive that far. Plattekill was my closer spot if the cats were getting it.

Whiteface looks like a dope place for high speed carving to me. I bet it’s fun for that.


----------



## SayvilleSteve

Only 29 areas in 7 states...and half of these I've only been to once. I need to get out more!

CA (5):
Alpine Meadows
Heavenly
Kirkwood
The resort formerly known as Squaw Valley
Sugar Bowl

CO (2):
Breckenridge
Copper

MA (2):
Brodie
Jimmy Peak

NJ (1):
Mountain Creek

NY (9):
Belleayre
Cortina Valley
Gore
Hunter
Swain
Plattekill
West
Whiteface
Windham

PA (1):
Camelback

VT (9):
Glen Ellen
Killington
Mad River Glen
Magic
Mt Snow
Okemo
Pico
Stratton
Sugarbush


----------



## MTV

26 for me, but many are repeat offenders. I'm trying to line up East and West trips in 2021-2022 to hit up clusters in NoVT and Summit CO.

*West*
BC (1)

Whistler
CA (1)

Heavenly
CO (2)

Vail
Breckenridge
UT (5)

Snowbird
Alta
Brighton
Solitude
Deer Valley
WY (1)

Jackson Hole
*East*
VT (7):

Killington
Quechee Lakes
Sugarbush
Okemo
Suicide Six
Stratton
Mt Snow
NY (3):

Windham
Hunter
Belleayre
NJ (3):

Mountain Creek
Campgaw
Craigmeur (Closed)
PA (3):

Camelback
Shawnee
Blue


----------



## sig

NY

Belleayre
Deer Run
Gore
Hickory
Hunter
Windham
West Mtn
Plattekill
Whiteface
McCauley
Petersburgh Pass
Ski Bowl
Maple Ski Ridge
Tawasentha Park (had nothing better to do)

VT

Bromley
Stowe
Sugarbush
Mad River Glen
Killington
Okemo
Stratton
Smugglers notch
Magic
Mnt Snow
Pico
Carinthia
Haystack

MAINE

Sunday River

MASS

Jiminy Peak
Brodie

NH

Waterville valley
Tuckermans
Loon

Western US

Squaw
Alta
Snowbird


----------



## 2000yroldskier

Ok , I'll Bite. Off the top of my head.

WI
Currie Park
Little Switzerland
Alpine Valley
Holy Hill
Delafield {right next to I 94}

ME
Sugarloaf
Katahdin

NH
Wildcat
Mt Washington

VT
Jay Peak
Stowe
Bolton
Camels Hump
Mad RiverGlen
Glen Ellen
Sugarbush
Pico
Killington
Roundtop
Okemo
Ascutney
Bromley
Stratton
Mt Snow
Haystack
Maple Valley
Dutch hill
Hogback ??

MA
MT Greylock
Berksfire East
Jiminy
Brodie
Catamount
Butternut

CT
Mohawk
Southington
Powder Ridge
Woodbury
Sundown

NY
Birch Hill
Fawnstock
Briarwood ??
Silvermine
Dutchess
Petersburg Pass
Stormville
Belleayre
Highmount
Andes
Plattekill
Hunter
Windham
Gore
Whiteface
Tuxedo Park

NJ
Vernon Valley

NM
Taos
Red River 
Rio Costillo
Angel Fire

CO
A-Basin
Ajax
Aspen Highlands
Buttermilk
Snowmass
Breckenridge
Copper
Cooper
Keystone
Bertherd Pass
Steamboat
Vail
Beaver Creek
Mt Elbert
Climax Peak 
Mt Massive
Monarch
Wolf Creek
Purgatory
Telluride
Crested Butte
Winter Park

UT
Brian Head
Elk Valley
Alta
Snowbird
Solitude
Brighton
Park City
Park West et al
Deer Valley
Snow Basin
Powder Mt
Beaver

CA
Mammoth
Heavenly
Kirkwood
Alpine Meadows
Squaw

OR
Bachelor
Mt Hood Meadows
Mt Bailey

ID
Pommerell
Pebble Creek
Sun Valley
Tamarack
Brundage
little ski hill
Silver 
Lookout Pass
Schwizter

WY
Jackson
Teton Pass
Grand Targhee

MT
Big Sky 
Moonlight Basin
Bridger
Showdown
Great Divide
Discovery
Snowbowl
Teton Pass
Lost Trail
Blacktail
Whitefish 
Turner

Canada
Tremblant
Sutton
Castle
Lake Louise
Sunshine
Fernie
Panarama
Kimberly
Kicking Horse
Revelstoke
Whitewater
Red 
Apex
Manning Park
Whistler /Blackcomb
Silver Star
Island Lake

Val Disere
St Anton
Las Lenas

These kind of lists are funny... one night at Woodbury equals a season in St Anton.


----------



## Harvey

2000yroldskier said:


> Ok , I'll Bite. Off the top of my head.
> 
> WI
> Currie Park
> Little Switzerland
> Alpine Valley
> Holy Hill
> Delafield {right next to I 94}
> 
> ME
> Sugarloaf
> Katahdin
> 
> NH
> Wildcat
> Mt Washington
> 
> VT
> Jay Peak
> Stowe
> Bolton
> Camels Hump
> Mad RiverGlen
> Glen Ellen
> Sugarbush
> Pico
> Killington
> Roundtop
> Okemo
> Ascutney
> Bromley
> Stratton
> Mt Snow
> Haystack
> Maple Valley
> Dutch hill
> Hogback ??
> 
> MA
> MT Greylock
> Berksfire East
> Jiminy
> Brodie
> Catamount
> Butternut
> 
> CT
> Mohawk
> Southington
> Powder Ridge
> Woodbury
> Sundown
> 
> NY
> Birch Hill
> Fawnstock
> Briarwood ??
> Silvermine
> Dutchess
> Petersburg Pass
> Stormville
> Belleayre
> Highmount
> Andes
> Plattekill
> Hunter
> Windham
> Gore
> Whiteface
> Tuxedo Park
> 
> NJ
> Vernon Valley
> 
> NM
> Taos
> Red River
> Rio Costillo
> Angel Fire
> 
> CO
> A-Basin
> Ajax
> Aspen Highlands
> Buttermilk
> Snowmass
> Breckenridge
> Copper
> Cooper
> Keystone
> Bertherd Pass
> Steamboat
> Vail
> Beaver Creek
> Mt Elbert
> Climax Peak
> Mt Massive
> Monarch
> Wolf Creek
> Purgatory
> Telluride
> Crested Butte
> Winter Park
> 
> UT
> Brian Head
> Elk Valley
> Alta
> Snowbird
> Solitude
> Brighton
> Park City
> Park West et al
> Deer Valley
> Snow Basin
> Powder Mt
> Beaver
> 
> CA
> Mammoth
> Heavenly
> Kirkwood
> Alpine Meadows
> Squaw
> 
> OR
> Bachelor
> Mt Hood Meadows
> Mt Bailey
> 
> ID
> Pommerell
> Pebble Creek
> Sun Valley
> Tamarack
> Brundage
> little ski hill
> Silver
> Lookout Pass
> Schwizter
> 
> WY
> Jackson
> Teton Pass
> Grand Targhee
> 
> MT
> Big Sky
> Moonlight Basin
> Bridger
> Showdown
> Great Divide
> Discovery
> Snowbowl
> Teton Pass
> Lost Trail
> Blacktail
> Whitefish
> Turner
> 
> Canada
> Tremblant
> Sutton
> Castle
> Lake Louise
> Sunshine
> Fernie
> Panarama
> Kimberly
> Kicking Horse
> Revelstoke
> Whitewater
> Red
> Apex
> Manning Park
> Whistler /Blackcomb
> Silver Star
> Island Lake
> 
> Val Disere
> St Anton
> Las Lenas
> 
> These kind of lists are funny... one night at Woodbury equals a season in St Anton.



Unbelievable list.

10 Count em 10 NY Lost Ski Areas!

Pics!


----------



## tirolski

I guess I don’t really get traveling around much skiing.
NY

Gore
Lab
Song
Greek Peak
Tog
Big Tuppa
Golfed @ Bristol Christmas Eve once
VT

Killington
Smugs
Okemo
CO

A Basin
Canada

Mont Tremblant


----------



## gorgonzola

gorgonzola said:


> 10/23/20: 41 in 8 states and 2 continents
> 
> NJ(3): Ski Mountain Pine Hill (NELSAP), Vernon Valley/Great Gorge (I'll count as one), Big Snow @ American Dream
> PA(11): Camelback, Shawnee, Jack Frost, Big Boulder, Roundtop, Liberty, Blue, Elk, Bear Creek, Montage, Eagle Rock
> NY(7): Hunter, Belleayre, Windham, Greek, Whiteface, Gore, Plattekill
> VT(11): Killington, Stratton, Sugarbush, Okemo, Stowe, Mt. Snow, Magic, Bromley, MRG, Pico, Jay Peak
> UT(6): Deer Valley, Park City, Brighton, Solitude, Alta, Snowbird
> CO(1): Steamboat
> WY(1): Jackson Hole
> EU(1): Kaprun/SellamZee
> 
> Hope to add a few more this year - a few that i'm ashamed to say ive never skiid but really have to: Jay, Smuggs
> 
> XC groomed/pay to play (2): ? Catskills NY, Greek Peak NY
> bcXcd : Monocacy PA, Jacobsburg PA, Trexler Pa, Weiser SF PA,Blue Mountain Lakes NJ, Botheration Pond NY, Kennedy SF NY, Raymond Brook NY, Stratton Pond VT, Merck forest VT, Blueberry Hill / Moosalamoo VT
> BC: Tuckerman/Sherbie NH, Brandon Gap - No Name VT


yup i ski'd in a shopping mall last night


----------



## MarzNC

gorgonzola said:


> yup i ski'd in a shopping mall last night


Trip report? A few friends met up at Big SNOW a few weeks ago. Going back again this weekend.


----------



## Brownski

MarzNC said:


> Trip report?


That’s it. He said it all. Believe me


----------



## D.B. Cooper

AB
1. Lake Louise
2. Sunshine Village
3. Norquay
BC
4. Whistler
5. Blackcomb (was a separate area then)
6. Revelstoke/Selkirk-Tangiers (heli)
NH
7. Cannon
8. Tuckerman's
9. Gunstock
NY
10. Whiteface
ON
11. Hockley Valley
12. Packenham
QC
13. Edelweiss
14. Camp Fortune
15. Saint Sauveur
16. Belle Neige
17. Mont Blanc
18. Morin Heights
19. Bromont
20. Orford
21. Owl's Head
22. Tremblant
23. Chanteclerc
24. Mont Sutton
UT
25. Snowbird
26. Alta
27. Park City
28. Deer Valley
29. Brighton
VT
30. Jay Peak
32. Burke
33. Stowe
35. Killington
36. Smuggs
37. Bolton Valley
38. Sugarbush
39. Glen Ellen (before being acquired by Sugarbush)
40. MRG


----------



## Andy_ROC

Wow what an impressive list from others. I started skiing late in life like @Harvey, for me my early 40's. I hit the usual for the Rochester region, all Bristol with a little bit of Swain and Hunt Hollow. Never skied outside NY or big mountains till my 50's. Never skied west of Holiday Valley till 55.

So here's my list (laughable compared to the others posting here)
NY:
Bristol
Holiday Valley
Holimont (what an awesome place if you hate lines and just want to rip runs)
Hunt Hollow
Gore (awesome place and that Sagamore run is a real ripper) 
Whiteface (not skied yet, was a fall visit but want to get there to ski)

Vermont:
Killington
Sugarbush (favorite of the 3 vermont visits)
Stowe
MRG (didn't ski but stopped in for beer at General Starks after skiing Sugarbush--- was like going back in time 40 years)

Canada:
Tremblant
Whistler Blackcomb (summer visit, didn't ski--- the Peak to Peak is an awesome experience)

UT:
Snow Basin
Powder Mountain
Park City - Canyons

Colorado:
Breck
Vail (OMG the back bowls and blue sky basin)
Keystone (snow cat ride only for site seeing in the winter)

Wyoming:
Jackson Hole
Grand Targhee

So many more I want to get to. Obviously I have to ski Whiteface. Also the Tahoe region is high on my list and I really want to ski Sun Valley and Crested Butte. Want to get back to and actually ski Keystone.


----------



## Harvey

Andy_ROC said:


> (didn't ski but stopped in for beer at General Starks after skiing Sugarbush--- )


OK if you're going to add places you stopped in for beers then my list needs major revisions.  

I want to ski Holimont, Hunt Hollow and of course Holiday Valley.

Great post.


----------



## Face4Me

NY:
Sterling Forest / Tuxedo Ridge
Ski Stony Point
Big Vanilla at Davos
Hunter
Windham
Plattekill
Belleayre
Catamount
Greek Peak
Song Mountain
Labrador
Toggenburg
Gore
Whiteface
Big Birch / Thunder Ridge

NJ:
Campgaw
Vernon Valley/Great Gorge / Mountain Creek

VT:
Killington
Mt. Snow
Stratton
Okemo
Smuggler's Notch
Jay Peak

MA:
Jiminy Peak
Brodie Mountain

PA:
Camelback
Elk Mountain

UT:
Park City
Deer Valley
Park West / The Canyons
Snowbird
Alta

WY:
Jackson Hole

OR:
Timberline
Mt. Bachelor


----------



## Harvey

Great list.



Face4Me said:


> Big Vanilla at Davos



Any photos? Would love a front page piece on it!


----------



## Andy_ROC

Harvey said:


> OK if you're going to add places you stopped in for beers then my list needs major revisions.
> 
> I want to ski Holimont, Hunt Hollow and of course Holiday Valley.
> 
> Great post.


Thanks Harvey! Here's a suggestion--- combine a trip to Holimont and HV. They are literally less than 10 mins from each other. You'd need to ski Holimont on a weekday when it's open to the public unless you're the guest of a member. Both are only 750 vert but have some really good runs. The best part of Holimont is the superb grooming, very relaxed environment, no crowds and plenty of lifts including 1 high speed. Holiday Valley is bigger and while much busier I've found the crowds spread out nicely even on busy days. If you're into apres ski then Ellicottville is a fantastic town with great night life (outside of covid).


----------



## Harvey

Andy_ROC said:


> Here's a suggestion--- combine



It's certainly in the plan, but this year the combining/overnight is the preventer. I know @Stu has been absolutely killing it doing two areas in a day. He may have 20 new ski areas by the weekend.

I'm only going overnight at our place in NY. Everything else is a day trip or based at our place in the Adks, OR on the way there. Plattekill mostly, but others are possible. Royal would barely add 30 minutes to my total drive time.

Next year I'll definitely combine, and in three years I'm doing a NY trip in a ski truck camper.


----------



## Face4Me

Harvey said:


> Great list.
> 
> 
> 
> Any photos? Would love a front page piece on it!


I was probably about 13 or 14 when I was there (a long time ago!) and don't really remember it very well, other than the oddity of the lodge and parking lot being at the TOP of the ski area!! I certainly don't have any pictures.


----------



## Robert

NY
-Kissing Bridge
-Holiday Valley
-Hunt Hollow
-Swain
-Bristol
-Brantling
- Labrador
-Song
-Toggenburg
-Greek Peak
-Snow Ridge
-Dry Hill
-Woods Valley
-Mccauley
-Titus
-Whiteface
-Gore
-West
-Hunter
-Windham
-Plattekill
-Belleayre
-Val Bialas 

VT
-Jay
-Stowe
-Killington
-Mt Snow
-Stratton
-Okemo
-Pico

PA
-Big Boulder
-Blue Mountain

Canada
-Whistler Blackcomb
-Mt Tremblant 

I need to get out west ......


----------



## jasonwx

Robert said:


> NY
> -Kissing Bridge
> -Holiday Valley
> -Hunt Hollow
> -Swain
> -Bristol
> -Brantling
> - Labrador
> -Song
> -Toggenburg
> -Greek Peak
> -Snow Ridge
> -Dry Hill
> -Woods Valley
> -Mccauley
> -Titus
> -Whiteface
> -Gore
> -West
> -Hunter
> -Windham
> -Plattekill
> -Belleayre
> -Val Bialas
> 
> VT
> -Jay
> -Stowe
> -Killington
> -Mt Snow
> -Stratton
> -Okemo
> -Pico
> 
> PA
> -Big Boulder
> -Blue Mountain
> 
> Canada
> -Whistler Blackcomb
> -Mt Tremblant
> 
> I need to get out west ......


I think Whistler is out west??


----------



## Kingslug

Harvey said:


> Great list.
> 
> 
> 
> Any photos? Would love a front page piece on it!


Big Vanilla... My first place ever. I was 13. Hated it..Couldn't get down without wiping out. It was snowing hard. I remember climbing back up to give back the skis and boots..Feet were bleeding. 43 years ago.


----------



## idratherbskiing

*NY:* Belleayre, Hunter, Windham, Platty, WF, Gore
*VT:* Mt. Snow, Stowe, Killington, Pico, Suicide Six, Magic, Sugarbush, Jay, Burke, Bolton, MRG, Okemo, Stratton, Bromley, Ascutney (Skinned), Middlebury
*NH:* Wildcat
*MA:* Berkshire East
*CA:* Squaw, Heavenly (in July)
*CO:* Breck, Keystone, Vail, Beaver Creek, A-basin, Copper, Steamboat, Crested Butte, Telluride
*UT:* Parkcity/Canyons, Snowbird, Alta, Sundance, Powder Mtn (life changing)
*WY:* Jackson, Grand Targhee (also life changing)
*MT:* Bigsky/Moonlite Basin, Bridger Bowl
*WV: *Snowshoe
*Canada: *Kicking Horse
*France:* La Clusaz, Chamonix, Val Disere
*Italy: *Alpe di Siusi


----------



## rfreeman

Total of 52 (under 56 names) and 2 XC

15 in Pa:

Spring Mt
Split Rock
Jack Frost
Big Boulder
Alpine
Shawnee
Montage/Sno Mountain
Elk
Little Gap/Blue
Doe/Bear Creek
Big Bear
Camelback
Roundtop
Liberty
Whitetail

7 in Vermont:

Bromley
Stratton
Mount Snow
Okemo
Killington
Sugarbush
Stowe

8 in New York:

Hunter
Belleayre
Windham
Plattekill
Gore
Whiteface
Catamount
Garnet Hill XC

6 in Colorado:

Vail
Steamboat
Eldora
Copper
Winter Park
A-basin

5 in New Hampshire:

Loon
Crotched
Sunapee
Attitude
Wildcat

5 in NJ:

Vernon Valley / Mountain Creek
Hidden Valley
Campaign
Big Snow
High Point XC

3 in Utah:

Alta
Snowbird
Solitude

1 in Maine: Sunday River
1 in New Mexico: Taos
1 in CA: Heavenly
1 in NC: Sugar
1 in WVa: Snowshoe


----------



## rfreeman

Integrated with above post


----------



## Andy_ROC

idratherbskiing said:


> *NY:* Belleayre, Hunter, Windham, Platty, WF, Gore
> *VT:* Mt. Snow, Stowe, Killington, Pico, Suicide Six, Magic, Sugarbush, Jay, Burke, Bolton, MRG, Okemo, Stratton, Bromley, Ascutney (Skinned), Middlebury
> *NH:* Wildcat
> *MA:* Berkshire East
> *CA:* Squaw, Heavenly (in July)
> *CO:* Breck, Keystone, Vail, Beaver Creek, A-basin, Copper, Steamboat, Crested Butte, Telluride
> *UT:* Parkcity/Canyons, Snowbird, Alta, Sundance, Powder Mtn (life changing)
> *WY:* Jackson, Grand Targhee (also life changing)
> *MT:* Bigsky/Moonlite Basin, Bridger Bowl
> *WV: *Snowshoe
> *Canada: *Kicking Horse
> *France:* La Clusaz, Chamonix, Val Disere
> *Italy: *Alpe di Siusi


That's funny you use the term "life changing"--- My first western ski trip at age 55 was in 2017 and skied 3 days at Pow Mow and 2 at Park City and Snow Basin.... I'd agree Pow Mow is life changing, probably because it was my first but also the openness, no crowds, vast acreage and whole casual vibe there. My second western trip in 2018 was to Targhee and Jackson. The first two days were spent at Targhee where it dumped massive amounts of light fluffy pow before our arrival and during our first 2 ski days. Targhee was also was a life changing experience. Also a less commercial and less touristy place.

I see you skied Crested. How did you like that? It's very high on my list now. I tend to like the less commercial, less touristy type places which I think Pow Mow and Targhee fit that description. Would be interested in other destinations that are less commercial and touristy.

Thanks


----------



## Harvey

rfreeman said:


> Also two XC areas:
> Garnet Hill, NY
> High Point, NJ


You can edit your original? Or can't you?


----------



## idratherbskiing

Andy_ROC said:


> That's funny you use the term "life changing"--- My first western ski trip at age 55 was in 2017 and skied 3 days at Pow Mow and 2 at Park City and Snow Basin.... I'd agree Pow Mow is life changing, probably because it was my first but also the openness, no crowds, vast acreage and whole casual vibe there. My second western trip in 2018 was to Targhee and Jackson. The first two days were spent at Targhee where it dumped massive amounts of light fluffy pow before our arrival and during our first 2 ski days. Targhee was also was a life changing experience. Also a less commercial and less touristy place.
> 
> I see you skied Crested. How did you like that? It's very high on my list now. I tend to like the less commercial, less touristy type places which I think Pow Mow and Targhee fit that description. Would be interested in other destinations that are less commercial and touristy.
> 
> Thanks


I skied CB before Vail took over, it was super laid back, not busy at all and the town is really cool. Ive since been back to ride MTB 2 summers ago and it has been built up a lot more, but same CB vibe. Give it a few more years of Vail ownership and I expect it to be like Vail/BC/Breck/Keystone. The tough part with CB is getting there from here. Next time I'm in that part of Colorado Silverton is on my list.


----------



## Harvey

idratherbskiing said:


> (life changing)


For me, the life changing events happen when it's you, and the mountain, in awesome conditions with no competition.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> For me, the life changing events happen when its you, and the mountain, in awesome conditions with no competition.


Lots of change of life conditions happened in February.


----------



## Robert

Robert said:


> NY
> -Kissing Bridge
> -Holiday Valley
> -Hunt Hollow
> -Swain
> -Bristol
> -Brantling
> - Labrador
> -Song
> -Toggenburg
> -Greek Peak
> -Snow Ridge
> -Dry Hill
> -Woods Valley
> -Mccauley
> -Titus
> -Whiteface
> -Gore
> -West
> -Hunter
> -Windham
> -Plattekill
> -Belleayre
> -Val Bialas
> 
> VT
> -Jay
> -Stowe
> -Killington
> -Mt Snow
> -Stratton
> -Okemo
> -Pico
> 
> PA
> -Big Boulder
> -Blue Mountain
> 
> Canada
> -Whistler Blackcomb
> -Mt Tremblant
> 
> I need to get out west ......


I went to Whistler almost 7 years ago and haven't been west since. I just haven't explored anything on that side of the country.

But did forget to mention I've ridden in Poland and Slovakia!


----------



## Harvey

These days all had moments:



https://www.instagram.com/p/BgcAEz_FV3V/








Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com










Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## idratherbskiing

Harvey said:


> These days all had moments:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BgcAEz_FV3V/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Login • Instagram
> 
> 
> Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


If I had to make a top 5 Ski days(life changing)... 3 of those 5 would be east coast (Jay, Bolton,Sugarbush) Sadly this is the only photo/video I have of one of those days 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVE2jEqHvuK/


----------



## raisingarizona

Harvey said:


> You can count whatever you want.
> 
> This forum has unlimited editing, so edit your original post.


Weird, I don’t have an editing option on my older posts.


----------



## raisingarizona

Andy_ROC said:


> That's funny you use the term "life changing"--- My first western ski trip at age 55 was in 2017 and skied 3 days at Pow Mow and 2 at Park City and Snow Basin.... I'd agree Pow Mow is life changing, probably because it was my first but also the openness, no crowds, vast acreage and whole casual vibe there. My second western trip in 2018 was to Targhee and Jackson. The first two days were spent at Targhee where it dumped massive amounts of light fluffy pow before our arrival and during our first 2 ski days. Targhee was also was a life changing experience. Also a less commercial and less touristy place.
> 
> I see you skied Crested. How did you like that? It's very high on my list now. I tend to like the less commercial, less touristy type places which I think Pow Mow and Targhee fit that description. Would be interested in other destinations that are less commercial and touristy.
> 
> Thanks


Crested Butte is one of the best ski towns in the country imho. It’s a classic. During the early to mid 90’s it was an “it” spot for the growing free skiing scene of that time. It was home for Seth Morrison as his career developed, a site for the original extremes ski competitions and where MSP was founded. It was always a funky, off the beaten path sort of place with a legendary crew of hard skiing locals.

The mountain ain’t very good if you want cruisers or mid angled terrain. It’s mostly either ridiculously steep and bony or pretty darn flat but the technical steeps are probably the best lift served ones in Colorado.

You should go there.

1995 CB Extreme Comp





92.


----------



## Harvey

raisingarizona said:


> Weird, I don’t have an editing option on my older posts.



Actually I think it is set for a year. I thought that would be enough.


----------



## raisingarizona

Harvey said:


> Actually I think it is set for a year. I thought that would be enough.


Yeah, it probably should be. I missed a couple back country spots on my list but it doesn’t matter.

Here’s one more for ya Andy. Watching this just now makes me really want to get back there.


----------



## Harvey

raisingarizona said:


> Yeah, it probably should be. I missed a couple back country spots on my list but it doesn’t matter.


Send me the days in conversation and I will add them.


----------



## raisingarizona

Harvey said:


> Send me the days in conversation and I will add them.


No worries Harv, it seriously doesn’t matter. They aren’t even ski areas. ?


----------



## Harvey

Hey I add nordic on our land. If you count it, it counts!


----------



## jamesdeluxe

Thanks for linking to that Crested Butte clip from Powder Mag. Nice piece!



raisingarizona said:


> The mountain ain’t very good if you want cruisers or mid angled terrain. It’s mostly either ridiculously steep and bony or pretty darn flat


I had a decent mid-angled experience during a huge storm cycle in January 2017.

Here's when I ran into and skied with one of CB's founders in March 2008.


----------



## westcoastben

This will obviously pale in comparison to most of you, but so far:

Summit at Snoqualmie (WA)
Alpental (WA)
Maple Ski Ridge
Oak
Royal
West
Butternut
Gore
Jay Peak
Whiteface


----------



## Flying Z

im at 94 and want to make Hickory 100.


----------

